# Manchester Shooting Leaves Man In Critical Condition NH



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Manchester Shooting Leaves Man In Critical Condition

POSTED: 10:03 am EDT October 8, 2005
UPDATED: 10:36 am EDT October 8, 2005

MANCHESTER, N.H. -- A Massachusetts man is in critical condition after an early morning shooting Saturday in Manchester.

Roberto Sterling-Meno, 22, of Lynn, Mass., was on Elm Street talking with people inside a minivan at about 2 a.m. when police said one of the occupants of the vehicle shot Meno in the face.

Police are looking for a black Mazda MPV minivan with a light colored lower panel, chrome rims and New Hampshire license plates.

The minivan was last seen near Spring Street and Plaza Drive, police said.

Police are asking for help from the public to locate the vehicle.

Anyone with information can call the Manchester police department at (603) 668-8711.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

This shooting is just the latest in a string of violence at clubs here in Manchester, this one occurring just outside of club Envy on Elm Street.

I live in Manchester, just blocks away from that club and the other two clubs where there have been stabings and shootings, Liquid on Amherst St., and Omega on Elm St. The Mayor today said that he is going to "eradicate" Omega and Envy from Manchester, saying that in his opinion they have forfeited the right to conduct business in the city. I'd have to agree with him, as strange as it may seem. There are way too many youths who come to these clubs looking out start trouble, and the club owners really don't care. Envy has trouble finding enough detail officers to fill the city mandated minimums... in my opinion, if you can't keep a safe enviroment, or you don't have enough detail officers there, then you don't open, plain and simple. 

And after these clubs close, do they go back to wherever they came from? Nope. They mill around my city, causing more problems, or, if we're lucky, they go to one of the city's most reputable lodging establishments on W. Hancock Street or Queen City Ave., where they drink and drug the night away.

I, for one, am sick and tired of coming home in the early morning to a bunch of kids speaking G'bonics talking about how they want to "gat" or "stick" someone for "disrespecting" something or another, walking or just sitting and smoking on the sidewalk of my street.

I love my local police department, Manchester cops don't fuck around. They say move, you move... either by choice, or otherwise.

Now, its strange that I agree with the democrat mayor, being that I am a politically active republican, and one who actively supports his opponent, but I think that these clubs are a menace to the city and do nothing but attract criminals and bad apples, and if the mayor can shut Em down, more power to him.

Okay, getting off my soap box. But hey, it's my first post in a while, so I guess I made up for it in length here. Gotta get back to work.


----------

